# National Pension LumpSum Return



## jessicalees

I have read after leaving Japan, you can apply to receive a lump sum return of national pension paid.

I am not sure if I have been paying into the pension or not. Is it something you need to enroll for, or is it automatically withdrawn in your personal taxes or heath care? 

I am employed as a assistant language teacher with a dispatch company. 

thanks for any help.


----------



## larabell

If you're a full-time employee, your employer is supposed to deduct for the basic pension plan. Some larger companies must also deduct for a supplemental pension. I can't tell you what it would be called on your pay slip because my employer translates mine to English and while there are several entries for various kinds of "insurance" (other than health), none of them actually says "pension".

I know this is stating the obvious but I suggest you ask your employer.


----------



## jessicalees

thanks for that information. I looked online and it mentions having your pension booklet or pension number. I don`t think my employer ever provided these things. I will check with them though. Thanks again.


----------



## jessicalees

i dont know if i should mention I pay national health insurance? My company does not deduct for this. Will that make a difference? Thanks again.


----------



## larabell

My employer is holding a book in my name that has the number on it. For some reason, they don't usually give those to the employee (not my current employer or my last employer) but I know it exists because it had to change hands when I changed jobs.

I have no idea whether they connect health insurance information with pension information. It may depend on whether your employer carries private group insurance or whether you were expected to sign up yourself at the ward office.


----------



## tkrave

You should have a small blue booklet that empty except for the 1st page inner side having your national pension fund#, name and birthday. Or you can go to one of those pension fund office (many in Tokyo too) and ask for the information (bring a japanese speaking friend!)

Regarding national pension fund refunds, its how much you contributed OR 1.6 million yen, whichever is LESS (unless they have changed this since 2011) if you've paid 5m yen into it, you get 1.6m back. If you paid 800k, you get 800k back. Oh and its taxable, so actual deposit into your account of the 1.6m will be around 1.2m yen. 

If you left the country already and didnt do this, you can still claim. I think its within 2 years after you left, or you enter the country again and its 2 years from that date (if I remember correctly, might want to call them and confirm).


----------

